# saulosi or yellow lab?



## benjamn (Feb 18, 2009)

I recently purchased what I thought were 1m -2f saulosi. Until I got home I noticed that one of the female saulosi has a black streak as well as an egg spot. So, i figured I actually had a male which was still in transition from yellow to blue. But, this fish is constantly chasing around the female saulosi and now I'm wondering if it is a male which has not turned blue yet would it be showing this type of dominance at this stage or maybe the fishstore had a yellow lab mixed in with the saulosi? 
Would a male saulosi just starting to turn blue be showing aggression?

Also, this fish has shown no interest in the Male saulosi, only chases the female.


----------



## redzebrayellowlab (Feb 19, 2009)

do you have any pics of them?


----------



## benjamn (Feb 18, 2009)

best pic i could get with batteries dieing on camera[/img]










if you can ID this guy, could you also explain what it is that you use to ID him.


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

Yellow lab. And an egg spot is not an indicator that it is a male.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

I don't think it's even pure yellow lab... incomplete lines are not normal and the white flecks are common in the mutts.

It could be a pure lab (fuzzy pic) but my gut suggests not.


----------



## benjamn (Feb 18, 2009)

any chance this guy can manage in a 75 gal community tank, or should he just be returned to the store?

also, is the mark over the eye what tells that it is indeed a yellow lab and not a male saulosi in trasition?


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

The head shape and the black markings show that this is L. caeruleus. This fish looks nothing like a Ps. saulosi, male, female or otherwise.

I am not sure that I agree that this fish necessarily looks to be a hybrid based on a rather blurry picture, but the conditions under which the purchase was made does make me question the purity.


----------



## redzebrayellowlab (Feb 19, 2009)

it will definately thrive in that tank. I have 3 in my 46 gallon, 75 is plenty of room for it.


----------



## benjamn (Feb 18, 2009)

well after further investigation it appears that both yellow are in fact "labs" and not saulosi. I'll have to get a pic up of the male saulosi because who knows at this point. The 2 labs are also hybrid aswell.
I think I'll just keep them anyways, even tho I thought I was buying saulosi as that is what they were labelled I don't really care. They look nice and I'm not breeding or selling fry.

Thanks for the help, I'll post the male saulosi pic in the proper forum this time. :wink:

I did learn something out of this anyways.


----------

